# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Waterig sperma en last van teelballen

## Baris

hoi,

Ik heb soms heel waterig sperma? wat kan ik er aan doen?

----------


## Agnes574

Beste Baris,
Ik heb zitten zoeken voor je en heb het volgende gevonden...
Blijkbaar neem jij redelijk wat vocht op dagelijks? Let eens op de verhouding vochthoeveelheid per dag/kleur sperma.
Daardoor kan je sperma er 'waterachtig' uitzien,ook voeding speelt blijkbaar een rol...veel eiwitten geeft wittere sperma heb ik gelezen.

'Sperma kan er van persoon tot persoon verschillend uitzien. Ook kan iemands ejaculaat er per keer anders uitzien. Dit is afhankelijk van veel factoren. Als je veel vocht inneemt, ziet je sperma er vaak wat waterig, doorzichtig uit. 

Het tegenovergestelde kan ook gebeuren: bij weinig vochtinname kan sperma er klonterig uit zien. Als je ouder wordt kan het sperma er anders uitzien vanwege veranderingen in de prostaat. Dit hoeft overigens niet meteen te betekenen dat je prostaatkanker hebt. 

Kleine veranderingen in kleur, geur of smaak zijn niet zorgelijk. Als je sperma er rood/bruin blijft uitzien kan dit ondermeer duiden op een prostaatinfectie. Dit kan ook het geval zijn als je sperma een vieze geur heeft. In deze gevallen is het beter je dokter te informeren.'

(bron: gayhealth.nl)

Hopelijk heb je hier iets aan?
Volgens mij hoef je je nergens druk om te maken hoor!

Groetjes Agnes

----------


## Baris

Hi Agnes,

Super bedankt voor je informatie! Ik drink per dag minimaal anderhalf tot 2 liter. Ik heb de laatste tijd ook wat last aan mijn teelballen. Soms aan de linker en soms aan de rechter kant met eventueel pijn in mijn onderbuik. Niet echt een pijn maar ontzettend vervelend gevoel. Ik slik sinds kort Finasteride 1mg voor mijn haren die dunner worden, zou het daarmee te maken hebben? Ik ben naar de huisarts geweest maar hij zij dat er niks aan de hand was, maar toch vertrouw ik het niet. Ik ben bang dat ik dadelijk onvruchtbaar word of teelbalkanker heb op mijn 22ste leeftijd  :Frown:  Ik denk dat het alleen maar prostaat vocht is en geen zaad. Want het is doorzichtig, heel erg waterig, maar niet de kleur wat een sperma moet hebben (een beetje dat donker witte kleur) Of kan het zijn dat ik te vaak sex heb?

----------


## Agnes574

Beste Baris,

Wat die Finasteride betreft,daar ga ik dit weekend voor zoeken ok?
Ik betwijfel eigenlijk of die klachten daarvan komen,maar ik ga het voor je uitpluizen!

Wat betreft de samenstelling van je sperma:
Ik heb gelezen dat de hoeveelheid vocht die je dagelijks opneemt daar invloed op heeft (en daar je minimaal anderhalve liter drinkt en daarnaast ook nog veel vocht binnenkrijgt via je voeding is dat behoorlijk veel) en hoe meer sex je hebt...het zou me niets verbazen mocht dat ook invloed hebben op de samenstelling.
Ik denk échter écht niet dat je je zorgen hoeft te maken over kanker of onvruchtbaarheid hoor,daar ben je véél te jong voor!!
Ik zou me pas zorgen maken bij een rood/bruine kleur of bij een heel sterke en vieze geur,volgens mij ben jij supergezond hoor!!
Daarbij is de samenstelling gewoon best vaak verschillend...dat zie ik zelf ook bij mijn vriend (en ik moet zeggen dat het bij hem ook zéker géén donker witte kleur heeft hoor...dat zie je volgens mij ver alleen maar in 'films voor volwassenen'  :Wink: )
Heb je dit altijd al gehad,of is het iets dat nog maar kort speelt? 
Volgens mij hoef je je zéker nergens zorgen over te maken hoor,die vraag is hier al vaker gesteld en ik heb nog nooit van iemand gehoord dat het iets ergs was!
Maar,ik beloof je dat ik vrijdag of zaterdag voor je ga zoeken!!!!

Groetjes Ag  :Wink:

----------


## Baris

Dag Agnes,

Nee, dit heb ik niet vaker gehad dat mijn sperma waterig is, het is echt de laatste paar maanden zo. Gelukkig stinkt het niet en is het niet rood of bruin, alleen heel waterig  :Smile:  Ik ben eigenlijk een jonge die gezond leeft en ontzettend veel sport (fitnissen: cardio, kracht) Ik heb er moeite mee dat mijn lichaam vervelende dingen laat zien terwijl ik vaak aan mijn gezondheid denk. Last van mijn teelballen, sperma die waterig is en nog eens Finasteride slikken voor mijn haar  :Frown:  

Ik weet niet of het normaal is dat je soms last hebt van je teelbal? Weet jij daar misschein meer over?

Ik hoor het graag van je. 

Groetjes Baris  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

beste Baris,
Ik heb voor je gezocht en uiteindelijk heb ik dit gevonden...
Ik denk dat je klachten idd door de Finasteride kunnen komen; ze geven als mogelijke bijwerking 'pijnlijke zaadballen'...dus als je klachten ongeveer tegelijkertijd met het finasteride-gebruik zijn begonnen,dan kan het daar door komen.
Als je er echt veel last van hebt,vraag je arts dan om een natuurlijk alternatief voor Finasteride!
Verder hoor ik ook wel eens van mijn vriend dat hij soms wat last heeft van zijn teelballen,ik denk dat wel meer mannen dat tegenkomen,maar de meeste praten er niet zo makkelijk over vermoed ik!

Ik denk zo dat jij helemaal op-en-top gezond bent met je gezonde levensstijl (voeding en beweging) al ben ik natuurlijk geen arts!
Als je 100% zeker wilt weten dat je niets mankeert vraag je arts dan om een bloedonderzoek en een echo!

Als je nog vragen hebt,hoor ik het wel hé?!
Sterkte, groetjes Ag  :Wink: 


Gebruikersinformatie Finasteride
U heeft gekozen voor Finasteride. Dit geneesmiddel wordt verkocht onder de namen Finasteride, Proscar en Ratiopharm. Op deze pagina vindt u informatie over het gebruik van het medicijn. U kunt ook informatie over de kosten van dit medicijn bekijken.

Markt 
Finasteride is sinds 1992 internationaal op de markt. Het is op recept verkrijgbaar onder de merknamen Proscar en Propecia. Het is te verkrijgen in tabletten. 

Proscar bevat een hogere dosering finasteride dan Propecia. De hogere dosering in Proscar wordt gebruikt bij prostaatvergroting. De lagere dosering, zoals in Porpecia, wordt gebruikt bij kaalheid.

Werking en toepassing 
Finasteride behoort tot de anti-androgenen. Het vermindert de werking van het mannelijk geslachtshormoon testosteron. In hoge doseringen, van 5 mg, verbetert het de doorstroming van urine door de plasbuis en vermindert klachten als vaak moeten plassen bij mannen met een vergrote prostaat. In lage doseringen, van 1 mg, vermindert het ook de werking van testosteron op de haargroei, waardoor er weer haren gaan groeien op kale plaatsen bij mannen.

Artsen schrijven het voor bij prostaatvergroting en - in lagere doseringen - bij kaalheid.

Bijwerkingen 
Behalve het gewenste effect kan dit middel bijwerkingen geven. Dit is het geval bij minder dan tien procent van de mensen. De belangrijkste bijwerkingen zijn seksuele problemen, pijnlijke borst of zaadballen en overgevoeligheidsreacties. 
Impotentie, verminderde zin in vrijen en stoornissen bij het klaarkomen, zoals niet kunnen klaarkomen of een verminderde hoeveelheid zaadvloeistof. Als u stopt met het gebruik van dit middel gaan deze bijwerkingen weer over. 
Pijnlijke borsten, borstvorming en pijnlijke zaadballen.
Zelden 
Hoofdpijn, duizeligheid of diarree. 
Overgevoeligheid, dit merkt u aan huiduitslag, galbulten en jeuk. Gebruik dit middel dan niet meer. Een, zeer zeldzame, ernstige overgevoeligheid is te merken aan benauwdheid of een opgezwollen gezicht. Ga dan onmiddellijk naar een arts. U mag dit middel in de toekomst niet meer gebruiken. Geef daarom aan de apotheek door dat u overgevoelig bent voor finasteride. Het apotheekteam kan er dan op letten dat u dit middel niet opnieuw krijgt.
Raadpleeg uw arts als u te veel last heeft van één van de bovengenoemde bijwerkingen, of als u andere bijwerkingen ervaart waar u zich zorgen over maakt.

Let op
Prostaatvergroting is een aandoening waarvan uw arts regelmatig zal onderzoeken of de aandoening goedaardig is of zich kwaadaardig ontwikkelt. De hoeveelheid PSA (prostaatspecifiek antigeen) in het bloed kan hiervoor een aanwijzing zijn. Finasteride verlaagt de hoeveelheid PSA met ongeveer de helft. De test kan daardoor onbedoeld lager uitvallen. Vertel uw arts daarom altijd dat u finasteride gebruikt, als u aan uw prostaat wordt onderzocht.

Wisselwerking 
De middelen waarmee de belangrijkste wisselwerkingen optreden, zijn efavirenz en nevirapine, middelen tegen HIV en aids. Als het nodig is, past uw arts de dosering aan of schrijft een ander middel voor.

Verboden 
autorijden, alcohol drinken en alles eten?
Bij dit middel zijn hiervoor geen beperkingen.

Zwangerschap 
Dit middel wordt niet gebruikt door vrouwen. Vrouwen die zwanger zijn of willen worden, mogen echter ook niet per ongeluk in aanraking komen met het werkzame bestanddeel. Bijvoorbeeld als een tablet wordt doorgebroken of fijngemaakt. Het middel finasteride kan namelijk schade toebrengen aan het ongeboren kind.

Gebruik 
Kijk voor de juiste dosering op het etiket van de apotheek of in de bijsluiter.

Wanneer?
U mag het middel innemen op elk moment van de dag. Het beste kunt u een vast innametijdstip kiezen, bijvoorbeeld ‘s ochtends. Dan vergeet u minder snel een dosis. 

Hoe lang?
Prostaatvergroting: Uw arts bepaalt hoe lang u dit middel moet gebruiken, aan de hand van de resultaten. Het beste is om het minstens zes maanden uit te proberen. Als het na deze periode geen effect heeft, is verder gebruik niet zinvol. Overleg hierover met uw arts.

Kaalheid: Na drie tot zes maanden is het maximale effect van dit middel bereikt. Als het dan bij u onvoldoende effect heeft, is doorgaan met de behandeling niet zinvol. Als dit middel wel effect heeft, moet u het continu blijven gebruiken. Na stoppen van de behandeling is het effect namelijk na een jaar weer verdwenen.

Vergeten 
Het is belangrijk dit middel consequent in te nemen. Als u toch een dosis bent vergeten en u gebruikt dit middel één keer per dag: Duurt het nog meer dan acht uur voor u de volgende tablet normaal inneemt? Neem de vergeten tablet dan alsnog in. Duurt het nog minder dan acht uur? Sla de vergeten tablet dan over.

Stoppen 
Ja, u kunt met het gebruik van dit middel zonder meer stoppen, zonder na-effecten. Stop echter alleen na overleg met uw arts.

(bron: kiesbeter.nl)

----------


## Baris

Hoi Agnes,

Ik merk als ik minder water drink, mijn sperma weer normaal uitziet. beter van kleur dus donker wit en plakerig. En het last hebben van mijn teelballen komt ook sindsdien ik Fina gebruik. Daar hoef ik ook geen zorgen te maken gelukkig.

toch nog bedankt voor je moeite!!  :Wink: 

Groetjes Baris

----------


## Agnes574

Graag gedaan!  :Wink:

----------

